# New AR 15 company in OHIO !



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

HM Defense, anyone had any experience with their products ? 
Saw them at a gun show. Uppers lowers look good and great price, just want some feed back before I pull the trigger.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have read some reviews on them but haven't had the chance to shoot one. http://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2015/4/7/hm-defenses-hm-15/


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

They should be just fine as long as they're Mil Spec. I like the look of their billet receivers.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Got a HM upper in 300 BLK !


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just purchased the Ruger AR556....not a bad gun for the money.....standard forward assist and dust shield....thought about tinkering with it some on minor exterior features, quadrail, foregrip bipod and scope....little stuff.....then I thought about getting rid of it and going after a different toy LOL never know!

Wouldnt mind checking out the HM DEFENSE though...especially if its built in ohio....maybe cool to tour the place if possible since Stag Arms lost all there stuff....crazy!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I would be cool to tour a gun makers shop! I made this purchase to do a SBR and Iam getting a suppressor. Yes can't believe what happened to Stag and the agreement he made, someone will buy him out Iam sure.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Angler69, what is your review on the upper? Stuff appears solid.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Have not shot it yet. The fit on my CMMG lower is very good. Hope to shoot it this next week, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Took it out and ran 20 rds just to see who I would work. No problems think Iam gonna like it.


----------

